
Censorship of images in the Soviet Union - jimsojim
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Censorship_of_images_in_the_Soviet_Union
======
eveningcoffee
This is not censorship. This is just an example of falsification of history.
The whole history of USSR and current Russia is based on lies.

